# My new manifold pics.



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

Almost done.
Thank you VW sport.com


































_Modified by KOOTER at 4:55 PM 3-7-2004_


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

red x's


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (ragman)*

That should have worked.Right click on them and you should be able to see them.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

looks good. 8V? what kind flange you gonna to put on it?


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (turbojeta3)*

Its a 1.8t with a T3/t4.I can make them for anything though.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

no ex-WG?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Looks good! Could you have used a little more filler on the welds? Also, there's no provision for a turbo! The exhaust is just going to feed the adjacent cylinders!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Agtronic)*

Sh*t man that thing is beautiful...........good work KOOTER!!!


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Looks good! Could you have used a little more filler on the welds? Also, there's no provision for a turbo! The exhaust is just going to feed the adjacent cylinders!








 Looks like just fusion welds w/ the TIG...no filler rod at all.
Looks sweet though, where did you source the headflange and everything else?


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (cnbrown)*

Its obviously not finished.It will have a external WG.Yea it also needs a turbo flange.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (cnbrown)*

Looking good. Whats it going in? Those head flanges can be had from TT.
It looks as if he made that flange doesnt look like the ones i get from TT. You may have some fitment issues sence you used long radius ells, but it depends on how you place the turbo flange.




_Modified by zornig at 5:51 PM 3-7-2004_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_Its obviously not finished.It will have a external WG.Yea it also needs a turbo flange.

Obviously! I was just kidding!


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Agtronic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is there a good place on-line to buy the weld ells?
Mani looks good!
-Rich


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_ where did you source the headflange and everything else?

i'm working on getting some flanges in. 20v flanges are a little ways off, but i should have some 8v and garrett ones in a few weeks.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (draculia)*

Nice welds....


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Ghetto-8v)*

100% its not a TT flange cause i got a 20v one sitting right here in my room


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (D Wiz)*

This is what a TT flange looks like


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (GTibunny16v)*

Nice piece there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are a couple spots where you may have to notch that flange a bit for fitment issues. We had to on this one anyway, not sure if it is the same on all 1.8T heads.










_Modified by fush23 at 9:20 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Sweet that should work.


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

nice job


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (85roccoZ400)*

I had it bolted on the car today(finally got the that little PIA off).Now I can make the rest of the manifold and the dp adapter.


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Might want to run an extra stringer across the joins on your weld els - they look concave. Nice, even looking welds, though


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (ijcameron)*

you planning to sell these? how much? Nice looking hunk of metal there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks good so far Kooter! Did you ever build your frankenstein high freq box? I'm curious to know how that works out..
Is there something wrong if I didn't assume the external gate flange was to be coming? Hell, Im ditching the whole external gate horsecrap and going back to an internal gate. Just my humble opinion but F those overpriced pains in the ass until you're exceeding the 300HP mark.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Looks real good Chuck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedOne* »_Looks good so far Kooter! Did you ever build your frankenstein high freq box? I'm curious to know how that works out..
Is there something wrong if I didn't assume the external gate flange was to be coming? Hell, Im ditching the whole external gate horsecrap and going back to an internal gate. Just my humble opinion but F those overpriced pains in the ass until you're exceeding the 300HP mark.

I agree on the whole WG part.The HF box has a design flaw It will work for about 5 min and then frys the timer chip.I think I need a current limiting diode in the chip power supply.


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

High Frequency box? Did you build one of those DIY alternator welders?


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (jetta88a2)*

Actually I'm building a high frequency unit to convert a buzz box welder to weld aluminum.I designed the unit that works with a bosch coil and a high frequency generator.I get an arc of about 3/4" in an air gap(should work twice as good in argon).
Oh and more pics


----------



## 96jetta (Mar 7, 2002)

what sized tubing is that?
Looks like you sourced the #2 and #3, what from?
Great looking job by the way


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (96jetta)*

weld els and Ts


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

"weld els and Ts"
What are the outer sizes you used for the els en T's? 
I can't find suitable T's here in Europa around the 44mm outer size
What kind of material did you use, stainless steel or normaal steel?


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Blue Rallye)*

I need you to make me a VR manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Looks great!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Agtronic)*

Here is a place to get them.They sell them in two types of SS and a mild steel one.If you have any problem getting them,I can send them to you.
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Looks great!

Thanks,You should see it on the car.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

I'm interested in the outer and inner sizes and the wall thickness of the els and T's you used. Can you give me the measurements and the used materials...?
Can you get els and T's in Alloy 600 Inconel? I only found tubes in that material at Mcmaster.com no els and T's....
If I can't get them here you are willing to ship them to Europe, thats gonna cost me a lot of $$$...


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Blue Rallye)*

Shedule 40 weld elbows are measured by their ID (inside diameter). In the USA, this is in inches. For the 8V VW manifold that I am building, the stock exhaust ports are oval and measure 1"x1.3" . If you want a fast spooling turbo, you want to maintain high exhaust velocity, and this means a manifold that measures pretty close to stock - so, to answer your question, I'm using 1.25" ID Schedule 40 weld elbows and tees, and porting the manifold to match the ovalized exhaust ports.
Also, as far as I know they only come in steel or stainless steel. These are industrial fittings, for fluid and gas - I've never seen them in an Aluminium alloy.
Hope this helps.


_Modified by ijcameron at 5:14 PM 3-12-2004_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (ijcameron)*

They have them in aluminum as well.They have them in 304 and 316 SS also.


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Alloy 600 Inconel is not an Aluminium but a special stainless steel which can be used for very high tempreture manifolds. Porsche Motorsport used this material for their welded manifolds back in the 80's... Excellent material for exhaust manifolds. Aisi 316 & 304 is not suitable for turbo manifolds, it's a bad heat condutor, the heat won't get out...
The outlet size of a 16V head is 1.57", I drew in CAD a top view of the manifold I want to use on my 16VT. The Els en T's have to have an inner dia of minimal 1.57". I can get El's in 1.75" outer diameter but no T's in that size only in 1.5" & 2".
This is the CAD drawing...
With 2 El's, 2 weld flanges en a tube between the El's. in 1.75" outer diameter.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Blue Rallye)*

The paralell flanges will be ok with a small turbo.Also you will have trouble clearing the shift linkage on a mk1,and if you flip it for a mk2 the DP will be right at the motor mount.


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (KOOTER)*

Yea, I made the mistake of making the flanges parallel on the first one I built - it smacked into the shifter mechanism. The revised one has the outlet flange tilted upwards at 30 degrees - just clears the shifter (and this is with a small Mitsubishi TE04H turbo). Plenty of room at the firewall, though.
Also, if this is for an A1, you'll need to notch the flange between the runners so that the intake manifold will fit above it.



_Modified by ijcameron at 12:02 PM 3-13-2004_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (ijcameron)*

You guys should offset the turbo flange toward the pasnger side and tilted a little upwards.Helps make room for big compressor and downpipe.......like Zornig ones.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My new manifold pics. (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_You guys should offset the turbo flange toward the pasnger side and tilted a little upwards.Helps make room for big compressor and downpipe.......like Zornig ones.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

